# Netbook mit UMTS



## Riezonator (19. März 2009)

Hi 

hab mir jetzt einen o2 Surfstick gegönnt und wollte jetzt mal mir einen 2.Lappie anschaffen nur für inet unterwegs und so.....

muss nicht viel drauf haben ausser halt UMTS/HSDPA eingebaut 

Bluetooth wäre gut aber kein must have

naja ein großes touchpad so Eee 1000h den hab ich mal ausprobiert von meinem onkel und de war ganz gut

aber es sollte halt so kompakt wie möglich sein also am liebsten 8,9" 

und ich hab da den Eee 901 Go gefunden gibt es da sonst noch etwas?

Acer,Lenovo oder ganz andere?

thx schonmal


----------



## pixelflair (19. März 2009)

Ich glaub als 9er gibts das nirgends...

Würde dir persönlich Samsung NC10 empfehlen  Top Akku, Gutes Display, und UMTS on board


----------



## rebel4life (20. März 2009)

Nimm eins von Lenovo. Die von Acer kannst in die Tonne kloppen von der Verarbeitung her. Vieleicht würde für dich auch ein Laptop aus der SL oder X Serie in Frage kommen, die sind klein und leicht...


----------



## Riezonator (20. März 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Nimm eins von Lenovo. Die von Acer kannst in die Tonne kloppen von der Verarbeitung her. Vieleicht würde für dich auch ein Laptop aus der SL oder X Serie in Frage kommen, die sind klein und leicht...



nee leider nix dabei alles zu groß ich hab schon ein 16er und suche jetzt ein 9/10Zöller für "draußen"

außer Asus siehts da schlecht aus mit umts/hsdpa und die IdeaPads haben ja grottige bewertungen bei Alternate bekommen 

das ist mein Favorit bis jetzt aber laut test soll der gerade so 100cd/m2 hell sein und das ist zu wenig für draußen also dann doch der 1000h go

Asus Eee PC 901GO Linux (weiß) - Asus 8.9'' / Atom / 16GB / 1024MB| redcoon Deutschland


----------



## rebel4life (20. März 2009)

Na und, bist du Alternate?  So schlecht sind die nicht. Nur weil den meisten das Desing nicht gefällt muss es nicht heißen, dass das Gerät schlecht ist.


----------



## Nuklon (22. März 2009)

Aber im Vergleich zu den Asus-Geräten sind sie nun mal schlechter.
Wenn meins knackt, weil die Verschalung nicht richtig sitzt, ist das zum ...
Außerdem ist die Tastatur bei den Asusgeräten viel besser, allein wegen der Entertaste. Die USB-Anschlüsse sind suboptimal verteilt usw... 
Ich habe selber ein Ideapad und ein Kumpel ein 1000H, ich würde sofort seins nehmen, wenn ich dürfte. Für dich natürlich die GO Version wo das UMTS Modul mit drin ist.
Und ich würd wirklich für die Tastatur ein 10,2 Zöller empfehlen, vorallem wenn du große Finger hast.(sowas sollte man nicht vernachlässigen)
Außerdem finde ich schon den Bildschirm der 10,2er als extrem klein, die noch kleineren kann man ja dann kaum noch lesen.
Ich weiß das ist wieder ne Pauschalempfehlung von mir, aber geh einfach mal in nen Saturn oder so und probier die mal aus, kaufen musst du sie ja nicht dort.

*Aber eine Bitte hätte ich noch an Riezonator:* Kannst du deine Erfahrungen mit dem Surfstick mal niederpinseln(Wohnort, Geschwindigkeit, Verfügbarkeit), weil ich mir auch gern so einen holen würde, die Prepaidvariante ist einfach zu verlockend.


----------



## rebel4life (22. März 2009)

Ich hab ein UMTS Modul in meinem SL500, ich hab halt die 30 Tage von Vodafone genutzt, bei mir zu Hause bekomm ich höchstens 30KB/s hin, in z.B. München hab ich aber volle Geschwindigkeit, der Upload erreicht seine Grenze bei etwa 160kB/s, der Downstream beträgt in etwa 500kB/s, aber der Ping ist einfach zu schlecht falls man zocken will...


----------



## Riezonator (22. März 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> *Aber eine Bitte hätte ich noch an Riezonator:* Kannst du deine Erfahrungen mit dem Surfstick mal niederpinseln(Wohnort, Geschwindigkeit, Verfügbarkeit), weil ich mir auch gern so einen holen würde, die Prepaidvariante ist einfach zu verlockend.



Also ich wohne in Düsseldorf und ich hab es jetzt an 3 stellen ausprobieren können und ich hatte immer HSDPA  mal mit 1 mal mit 2 Balken empfang (von 4) und ich hab auch immer mal einen Speedtest gemacht und dabei ist das rausgekommen....

und es war immer auf dem niveau egal wo ich war 

aber ich war damit noch nie ausserhalb der stadt und die 3 stellen die ich hatte sind max 7km von der innenstadt weg


----------



## Riezonator (23. März 2009)

sry doppel post 

aber was ist mit dell ich finde 9er bzw 10er ganz gut von denen aber kein HSDPA?? oder hab ich da was überlesen??


----------



## pixelflair (25. März 2009)

könnte in ein paar tagen nen samsung nc10 test ausführlich machen wenn meins mit umts bei vodafone da is


----------



## rebel4life (25. März 2009)

Ich habe mal Fonic ausprobiert und ich muss sagen, dass ich entäuscht bin, denn es geht höchstens mit der Geschwindigkeit von EDGE, keine Spur von UMTS. In den 30 Testtagen von Vodafone hab ich es auf gut 500kb/s Downstream geschafft, mit Fonic gehen vieleicht 20kB/s.

Kennt jemand andere Anbieter, die vieleicht sogar das Netz von Vodafone nutzen, aber billiger sind? Preepaid wäre mir am liebsten...


----------



## rebel4life (25. März 2009)

Ich habe mal Fonic ausprobiert und ich muss sagen, dass ich entäuscht bin, denn es geht höchstens mit der Geschwindigkeit von EDGE, keine Spur von UMTS. In den 30 Testtagen von Vodafone hab ich es auf gut 500kb/s Downstream geschafft, mit Fonic gehen vieleicht 20kB/s.

Kennt jemand andere Anbieter, die vieleicht sogar das Netz von Vodafone nutzen, aber billiger sind? Preepaid wäre mir am liebsten...


----------



## pixelflair (25. März 2009)

UMTS Flatrate / Mobiles Internet by MoBlack - MoBlack.de

http://www.mobook.de/z/umts-netbook_1/?et_cid=1&et_lid=1&zanpid=1221891719264713728


----------



## Nuklon (25. März 2009)

Ne die ist blöd, 30 Euro ist zu teuer, wieder ein 24 Monatsvertrag und dann bei dem Preis noch 5GB Beschränkung drin.
Da ist die von tschibo wesentlich besser


----------



## pixelflair (25. März 2009)

dann kannste auch zu o² gehn  is nämlich das gleiche


----------



## pixelflair (25. März 2009)

und mit den 10gb... wenn du es für unterwegs nur brauchst reichen 5gb normalerweiße massig!


----------



## Nuklon (25. März 2009)

Na, böse Doppelposts.
 O2 bietet Prepaid, leider sind die andern Prepaidanbieter unbezahlbar. Ich suche halt etwas günstiges , was ich einfach auslaufen lassen kann, die Fixkosten werden mir langsam zu hoch.^^
Sorry, dass ich den Thread hier missbrauche.


----------



## Riezonator (25. März 2009)

nee also ich hab mich halt auch für o2 entschieden weil das das beste Prepaid angebot für mich ist

und der ganze misst mit den Web Sessions und DayFlats geht mir sowie so auf den driss

reinstecken und online 25€ im monat ohne Vertrag also ich fins geil und habe sogar die schlechtere netzadeckung akzeptiert die man mit o2 hat aber hab davon bis jetzt noch nix gespührt

natürlich nervt so ein Stick immer und bis jetzt hab ich auch "nur" ein 16 Zöller Für Schule Zug und Arbeit aber so für mal eben online oder @home im Bett oder so ist das schon gut und da reichen die 9"/10" locker


----------



## pixelflair (25. März 2009)

jop. ich hab mein 10,2" auch rein für unterwegs und für uni zum mitschreiben bestellt  @home hab ich mein 32"lcd, 22" tft am pc und halt noch nen 15,4"er laptop von freundin xD


----------



## Riezonator (25. März 2009)

dito, so lässt sichs leben PS bin wieder beim Asus 1000Hangelangt natürlich in der GO version an dem führt sich nix vorbei


----------



## Nuklon (25. März 2009)

Werfen wir die Standardsätze aus dem Desktopbereich rein: Demnächst sollen die neuen Chipsätze von Intel rauskommen und ein Dualcore-Atom. Ich denke das dies für dich eine Alternative wäre, zumal dann mehr Preisdruck nach unten in den Markt kommt(warten oder kaufen)


----------



## pixelflair (26. März 2009)

Naja bis der Dualcore-Atom kommt das dauert noch....


----------



## Nuklon (26. März 2009)

Ich dachte so an Mai?


----------



## Riezonator (26. März 2009)

ja das hat was zeit aber Dualcore im Netbook ist das nicht übertrieben 

ich finde die entwicklung von MSI besser das Hybrid Netbook mit 13,5h akku das finde ich geil aber halt kein UMTS und desshalb wieder raus aus der außwahl =(

MSI Technology GmbH - innovation with style


----------



## pixelflair (27. März 2009)

Naja umts gibts ja auch per usb stick wenn der dich nich stört


----------



## Riezonator (27. März 2009)

das ist es aber eben was ich will ohne stick


----------



## pixelflair (27. März 2009)

da bleiben aber nich mehr viele *grins* xD nc10 , asus 1000h G0


----------



## Nuklon (27. März 2009)

wobei wir wieder am Anfang wären. Ein gutes Akku kann man ja noch nachkaufen.
und wenn du auf ner Veranstaltung bist und alle nach zwei Stunden nach Strom schreien und du nach vier immer noch ohne da sitzt, gucken die dich schon blöd an.
Also die Akku sind schon gut aber ein noch besseres wäre halt verlockend. Kennt jemand die Preise dafür? Und Händler?


----------



## pixelflair (27. März 2009)

also beim samsung nc10 gibts noch nen 9zellen akku für round about 70€ (google regelt)


----------



## Nuklon (27. März 2009)

oO Ich hab aber ein Lenovo, egal. man kann nicht alles haben.
(haben die akkus keine Norm?)


----------



## rebel4life (27. März 2009)

Nein. Jeder Hersteller kocht da sein eigenes Süppchen. Es gibt aber solche "externen" Akkus, die kann man an (fast) jedem Gerät verwenden, benötigt aber ein wenig mehr Platz.


----------



## Nuklon (27. März 2009)

Der lonovoakku guckt eh schon raus. daher relativ egal.


----------



## Nuklon (2. April 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Naja bis der Dualcore-Atom kommt das dauert noch....


Erstmal sorry für Doppel post, aber heute hab ich das hier gefunden, also lange ist es nicht mehr hin.

playIT - Wir spielen mit den Preisen! - Tel: (0351) 438 77 834 - Foxconn 45CSX inkl. Intel Atom 330


----------



## Kadauz (2. April 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Erstmal sorry für Doppel post, aber heute hab ich das hier gefunden, also lange ist es nicht mehr hin.
> 
> playIT - Wir spielen mit den Preisen! - Tel: (0351) 438 77 834 - Foxconn 45CSX inkl. Intel Atom 330



Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass der in Netbooks bald eingesetzt wird. Intel hat keinen Druck, andere Prozessoren zu verbauen, deswegen wird sich da auch nicht so schnell was tun. Die neue Atom generation für die Netbooks wird ja schon langsam verbaut. 1,66GHz, wow, wasn Schritt.
Nene, solange INtel nicht unter Zwang/Druck steht, lassen die sich sehr viel Zeit!


----------



## Riezonator (3. April 2009)

jap ich frag mich erlich gesagt auch nach dem sinn eines Dual Cores in einem Netbook gut ich weiß nicht wie langsam die Atom Cpus wirklich sind aber der sinn eines Dualcores besteht doch darin mehrere Awendungen Parallel laufen zu lassen und das ist meiner meinung nach zu übertrieben....
und 2 taps im firefox betrachte ich nicht als "mehrere" Anwendungen


----------



## Nuklon (3. April 2009)

Nunja, Firefox nimmt sich gern mal 100% von einem Kern, da ist ein zweiter immer praktisch. Abgesehen davon dass die Nettops schon zwei virtuelle Kerne haben. Aber ein Fortschritt ist es schon, nur sorge ich mich mit DualcoreCPUs und ner neuen IGP um den Stromverbrauch. 
Aber da sich Intel eh noch Zeitlässt.


----------



## pixelflair (3. April 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Erstmal sorry für Doppel post, aber heute hab ich das hier gefunden, also lange ist es nicht mehr hin.
> 
> playIT - Wir spielen mit den Preisen! - Tel: (0351) 438 77 834 - Foxconn 45CSX inkl. Intel Atom 330




Den Atom330 für Desktop gitbs schon ewig  und trotzdem wie bereits gesagt dauert das mit den dualcore atoms in netbooks wohl noch 

btw. sitze grad an nem samsung nc10 ^^


----------



## Riezonator (3. April 2009)

naja wie gesagt ich brauche das nicht hab mal ne stunde vor nem eee1000h gesessen und naja netbook halt... 

da brauche ich kein DualCore

Aber was geil ist, ist das design was man sich bei den dell aussuchen kann gibts das eig. auch bei anderen herstellern außer jetzt schwarz und weiß also ich bin da eher ein individueller typ und das hat schon style vor allem der blaue/grüner "sticker" gefällt mir...


----------

